# Lüftungskonzept ???



## sheriff_80 (11. März 2011)

*Lüftungskonzept ???*

Hab mir jetz mal gedanken gemacht wie ich meinen pc belüften soll da ich nen kompletten lüftertausch vornehmen will..... und bin mir da jetz nich ganz schlüssig..... ob so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich da daran gedacht habe alle Lüfter cpu seitig auf 7V zu drosseln (oder wenn sie mir auf 12V leise genug sind könnens von miraus auch auf 12V rennen) bis auf den cpu lüfter der ja per PWM über mainbord geregelt wird...

Und die Lüfter die GPU Seitig sind die ''einblasenden'' auf 7V und den grau hinterlegten ''Absauger'' auf 12V, nur hab ich hier die befürchtung das mir der cpu kühler nen RAM slot verdeckt...

Oder ganz anders ...so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei auch hier alle Lüfter bis auf den grau hinterlegten (''12V Absauger'') Lüfter alle auf 7V laufen und die beiden CPU Lüfter per PWM übers Mainboard regle...


nur frage ich mich hier wie sinnvoll oder ob überhaupt sinnvoll die beiden lüfter im deckel sind??

oder ne Kreuzung aus den beiden zeichnungen mit der ''cpu seite'' von der 2. grafik und der unteren horizontalen trennwand zwischen ''gpu'' bereich und ''cpu'' bereich?

Tjoa nun frage ich mich für wie sinnvoll ihr diese beiden ideen/versionen findet oder ob ihr da was ändern bzw komplett anders machen würdet....

Edit1: Hardware is übrigens CPU: i7 950@ 3.5 GHZ Mainbord: Asus P6TD Deluxe und Case ist ein Xigmatek Midgard..


----------



## Godspeed (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Die Idee mit der Trennwand ist super, und wäre mal einen Versuch wert! Sieht imo besser aus als die 2. Methode.


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

sorgen macht mir beid er versin 1. mit den trennwänden nur der platz für die ram slots... hab die befürchtung das mire da der cpu kühler 2 der 6 bänke für den ram verdeckt.... und das ich in der gpu abteilung keinen hitzestau bekommen da 2xGTX 460 ihre abwärme da verteilen.....


----------



## mars321 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Naja ich würd erstmal das zweite Konzept nehmen und wenn dir das nicht reicht kannste ja das andere auch noch ausprobieren.


----------



## floric (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Ich würde Nummer 2 nehmen. 
Bei Nummer 1 bezweifle ich, dass das Netzteil allein die Graka-Luft rausbekommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist raus immer besser als rein.
Warum viele Trennwende reinbauen, wenn man doch einen schönen Luftstrom erreichen will? 
Immer vorne rein, durch die ganze hitzige Hardware, dann hinten raus. Hat sich doch bewährt, oder gibts andere Meinungen?


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

also die von den gpus erwärmte luft würde von nem be quiet silent wings 140mm USC seitleich von den grakas abgesaugt werden..... das NT saugt seine zur kühlung notwendige luft durch den case boden her an und hinten wieder raus.....

naja bei dem konzept hätte quasi jede ''abteilung'' also cpu,gpu und nt seinen eigenen LuKü kreislauf....


----------



## floric (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Achso. 
Ich wusste nicht, dass das Graue ein eigner Lüfter sein soll. Na dann ist die 1 ja auch nicht schlecht, wobei ich persönlich trotzdem die 2 nehmen würde. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Trennwände nicht sooo vorteilhaft und behindern doch eher. Und rein optisch sind Trennwände auch komisch. 
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der Experte (siehe einer meiner Beiträge  ) in der Lüftung. Warte einfach nochmal 1-2 Tage auf weitere Antworten von "Profis". Sonst wirst Du dich bald ärgern, dass die Lüftung eher "suboptimal" ist, und Variante X besser als Y gewesen wäre.
Gibts eigentlich Bilder vom echten Gehäuse/ein Produktlink?
EDIT: UH, ist Lesen schwer.


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

jo also das gehäuse is ein XIgmatek MIdgard.... und wegen der trennwände... die müsste ich selbst anfertigen und einbauen..... sieht ma ja eh nicht da das case keinerlei seitenfenster oder sowas hat......

bilder findest überall bei caseking und so


----------



## floric (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Ja, hatte kurz danach editiert. Ich bin manchmal echt ein Dussel.


----------



## esszett (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

An sich denke ich, Version 1 mit der mittleren Trennwand ist die bessere - die CPU wird es Dir danken, weil sie keine direkte Waerme von der Graphikkarte abbekommt, wenngleich ich die schraegen Trennwaende eher unguenstig finde fuer die RAM-Kuehlung - allerdings ist nicht ganz ersichtlich, wo die RAM-Slots liegen...

Bedenke zudem, dass die Graphikkarten i.d.R. ihre warme Luft durch DHE selbst nach auszen fuehren, was zwar ganz gut ist, aber die warme Luft nach oben steigt und von dem hinteren Gehaeuseluefter wieder ins Gehaeuse geblasen wird. Das wird noch verstaerkt, wenn das Heck des Gehaeuses recht nah an einer Wand steht. U.U. kann es also kontraproduktiv sein, wenn der hintere Gehaeuseluefter einblasend montiert wird... Oder Du baust Dir auch fuer auszerhalb des Gehaeuses noch Trennwaende, sodass die erwaermte Luft nicht zum Gehaeuseluefter kann 


Ich hatte bei meinem Gehaeuse auch schon recht viel mit Trennwaenden probiert, wobei ich aber bis auf eine (die, die in meinem Gehaeuse HDDs und Netzteil von den anderen Komponenten trennt) wieder komplett entfernt habe, weil sie keine ueberzeugenden Verbesserungen brachten...

GruSZ


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Ich favorisiere die thermische Trennung der Komponenten.

Rein theoretisch müsste das System dadurch leich kühler laufen.

MfG


----------



## Derbe86 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Hallo, zuerst einmal--> ich bin kein Profi, aber ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einer guten Gehäuselüftung mit minimalster Lautstärke zum Ziel hat.
Ich denke, dass bei dir eine Mischung aus beiden ziemlich gut ist. Die Trennwand zw. Graka und CPU ist ne super Idee, aber die schrägen Trennwände scheinen meiner Meinung nach überflüssig (und wie einige vor mir schon angemerkt haben, eingeschränkte RAM-Kühlung). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es effektiver ist, 
1. wenn du den oberen Frontlüfter ein wenig absenkst oder 
2. einen 2ten direkt drunter setzt 
als das mit den schrägen Trennwänden.
ergo: Horizontale Trennwand + einen Lüfter von Top auf Front umsetzen und den oberen Backlüfter auch saugend montieren. Warme Luft steigt auf--> Front pustet und kühlt CPU und RAM und deren warme Luft wird durch 1 top und 1 Back Lüfter rausgeschmissen.
Falls daran was falsch ist, würd mich über Verbesserungen freuen.

Lg Derbe


Hätte auch noch eine Frage zu meinem Gehäuse:

Habe ein CoolerMaster, gigabyte ma770T-ud3 + beQuiet Pro als kühler für AMD Phenom IIx4, als Graka eine Radeon 5770 Silentcell. Derzeit einen Frontlüfter ganz unten und einen Backlüfter(beide 120mm) auf Höhe der CPU. Meint ihr, das reicht aus um die silentcell und die CPU ausreichend zu kühlen? oder sollte ich evtl. noch einen Frontlüfter zuschalten?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Das mit den schrägen Trennwänden würde schon gehen, da würde ich dann aber den Lüfter hinten umdrehen, sodass er die warme Luft im mittleren Bereich dann absaugen kann. Aber auch wenn du nur die mittlere Trennwand einsetzt, würde ich den hinteren Lüfter umdrehen oder ganz weglassen und den Platz für den Lüfter verschließen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

also danke erst mal wegen eurer vorschläge.....

also wegend er ram kühlung.... die ram bänke würden bei der 1. version von dem oberen einblasendem 140er(7V) in der front gekühlt werden..... und die ganze erwärmte luft des ''mittelteils'' würde dann von beiden 140er ( front oben und heck oben beide auf 7 V)) in die mitte gedrückt werden wo sie vom 120er PWM (CPU Lüfter) angesaugt, durch den kühler gedrückt und dann oben wieder von den 2x 140ern (12V) im deckel abgesaugt.... die beiden ''deckel lüfter'' würdn dann mit mehr drehzahl ( also mehr luftfördermenge) als die beiden einblasenden im heck und der front oben laufen und somit nen unterdruck erzeugen der die luft durch den cpu kühler zieht... was auch noch vom 120er pwm unterstütz wird.....

und da die grakas wie beschriftet ja ne gigabyte gtx 460 1 gb Oc is ( costum kühler windforce 2) wird die warme gpu luft leider nich direkt von den grakas ausm gehäuse befördert sondern das würde ebenfalls ein 140er(12V) der direkt neben den grakas in der seitenwand sitzt übernehmen...... für frischluft würde da ein 120er(7V) unter den grakas sorgen ( saugt luft durch den gehäuseboden an) und ein 140er (7V)er in der front unten der gleichzeitig auch die HDD kühlung übernimmt sorgen...... 


Bei der 2. version würden die beiden 140er in der front die kalte luft von drausen ins case saugen... sie (frontlüfter oben 7V) zum cpu kühler schieben, dort von nem 120er (CPU LÜfter Blasend PWM) durch den Cpu Kühler geschoben und und an der andren seite des CPU Kühlers gleich wieder von nem 120er( cpu Kühler Saugend PWM) (( also sandwich belüftung vom zalman))an nen 120er im heck ( 12V) weitergereicht der auf gleicher höhe wie der cpu kühler sitzt und somit ausm case gedrückt ( hinterer 140er im deckel der hinter dem cpu kühler sitzt könnte auch noch per 7V oder 12V absaugen)

die gpu kühlung würde die selbe sein wie in der 1. kühlungsversion nur eben ohne die horizontale trennwand....

und die 3. möglichkeit wäre eben das kühlkonzept aus der version 2 mit eben der horizontalen trennwand aus version 1.... gpu kühlung würde dabei immer die selbe bleiben (in allen 3 versionen) bis eben den ''trennwandunterschied'' zwischen gpu und cpu sektion.....

aja bei ALLEN LÜFETRN würde es sich da um BE QUIET SILENT WINGS handeln...

hmmmm da is guter rat wirklich teuer *gg*

Edit: so ich glaube es wird die version 3. also cpu kühlung aus dem 2. kühlkonzept mit der horizontalen trennwand zwischen GPU sektion und CPU sektion  ausm 1. konzept.....

       es sei denn irgendwer hat noch gut und vernünfitge argumente für bzw gegen das eine oder andre....


----------



## Derbe86 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Deine Entscheidung ist gefallen. Hätte dazu noch nen Vorschlag. Du hast ja beide oberen Lüfter auswärts gerichtet. Was hälstz du davon, den vorderen einwärst zu richten, damit dein CPU noch mehr Luft abbekommt. Und ich hab nen guten Tipp zwecks Staub bekommen...Nylonstrumpf dazwischenspanne und diese hin und wieder säubern...hält wirklich viel Staub ab!

Lg Derbe


----------



## sheriff_80 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

joa danke für den tipp derbe....  aber staubschutz hab ich eh schun einen drinnen son komischer schaumstoff is da.... is eigens für lüftungsanlagen der dreck und staub abhält dafür aber immer noch ordentlich luft durchlässt......

hmm naja denn vorderen top lüfter werd ich wohl ganz weglassen.... wenn ich den vorne auch noch einblasend montiere bekomm ich noch nen überdruck ( hitzestau zusammen) da lieber den hinteren schön mitaubsaugen lassen und unterdruck machen... dadurch saugt er ja ohnehin luft an woi er kann....


----------



## floriáno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Ich nehm das zweite Konzept, zumindest so ähnlich. Wird das beste sein.
Die Trennwand ist quatsch denn dadurch entsteht Wärmestau.


----------



## Keygen (14. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

nimm doch gleich airduct, mit den trennwänden würdest du probleme haben bei den arbeitsspeichern


----------



## sheriff_80 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

airduct?? was denn das?


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Ein Rohr direkt nach draußen.

So bekommt der Prozi direkt kühle Luft.


----------



## Keygen (15. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

eben nicht, airduct ist einfach lüftungsrohr, welches meistens 80 bis 120mm durchmesser besitzt und dazu da ist die luft in einem kanal gezielt zu lenken, aber ich würde dir raten überm ram und überm mobo einige löcher reinzupieksen damit die auch luft bekommen


----------



## Derbe86 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Schließt man dort dann noch Lüfter an? oder sol man dann immer reinpusten? 
Und ist das wirklich effizienter als ein ausgeklügeltes Lüftersystem?


----------



## Keygen (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

die ducts schliesst man an den lüftern, ausserdem kann man auch adapter reinbauen, dann kannst du grössere lüfter reinbauen --->mehr luft

es gibt 2 sorten die eig sich hier etabliert haben: flexible und feste. bei den festen sind es meistens wie puzzle teile: bauen nach wunsch, bei den flexis ist es ein langer einzelner, den man nach beliben legen kann. mit bissle handwerkliches geschick kannst du mehrere ineinnander basteln und dadurch z.b. den front und seitenlüfter zu einem schlauch führern oder aus einem 2 machen damit zwei orte gleich stark belüftet werden. es ist zwar aufwändig aber es ist eine richtig gute lösung für LuKü fans


----------



## Derbe86 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Hört sich interessant an
Kannst du evtl. mal n Bild hochladen?


----------



## Keygen (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2006...ds_for_today_and_tomorrow/gigabyte_cooler.jpg

leider ist es schwer sowas zu finden ich könnt dir anhand von PC bildern zeigen wie mein airduct aussah

http://www.teccentral.de/galerie/displayimage.php?imageid=956&original=1

ist halt etwas aufwenig aber die meisten steigen dann eh auf wakü um statt sich mit den zu foltern, aber wenn du Lukü willst ist es wohl eins der besten möglichkeiten dein airflow zu perfektionieren


----------



## Derbe86 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2006...ds_for_today_and_tomorrow/gigabyte_cooler.jpg
Das sieht schon ziemlich abgefahren aus. Könntest mir noch ungefähr erklären, wie die Luft dadrin zirkuliert? Pusten alle Lüfter in die Mitte? Würde der CPU noch nen extra Kühler bekommen? oder reicht das? bestimmt nicht oder? und das mb ist bestimmt auch eine sonderanfertigung. Sowas kann man ja nicht auf jedem x-beliebigen Board machen, oder?


----------



## Keygen (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

fragen über fragen  ich kenn den duct persöhnlich nicht aber du brauchst ein extra kühlkörper, die luft wird angesaug und aus den offenen stellen an der seite heraus gedrückt, das bild wollte ich ned posten, war ausversehen aber anscheinend findest dus schön  leider kann ich dir nicht dabei helfen da ich nicht mal weiss wie es genau heisst.

wie gesagt, ich biete dir an es mal mit paint drauf zumalen, oder splan, kommt drauf an wos einfacher geht


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Achso, die Dinger meinst Du.

Aber so weit waren wir nicht auseinander - ich hatte da eher an die berühmten Aldi-PCs gedacht...

Einen flexiblen Duct gibt es noch bei Pearl:
MOD it Flexibler Be und Entlüftungsschlauch aus Aluminium 80 mm - PC Lüfter / CPU Kühler

Die Air-Ducts aus Deinem Link gibt es dort:

Gerade: Noiseblocker AirDuct 80mm gerade (noiseblocker air duct luftkanal luftleitrahmen)/ PCSilent Online-Shop

90°-Bogen: Noiseblocker AirDuct 80mm, 90° (noiseblocker air duct luftkanal luftleitrahmen)/ PCSilent Online-Shop

Ich selbst habe noch einen solchen Thermaltake DuctingMod hier rumliegen:



Der sollte eigentlich mal auf einen CPU-Kühler drauf.

Nur hab ich bald nur noch 120er aufwärts im System...


----------



## Keygen (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

eig kann man die auch für gezielte belüftung verwenden, ich hab auch nur 120mm gehäuse aber mit adaptern geht es, doch letztendlich bin ich mit "wenig lüfter gezielt kühlen" strategie auf "unendlich viele lüfter, sieht cool aus " taktik umgestiegen


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Naja, solange die dann auch noch leise sind...

Wenn sie reinpassen würden, würde ich mir noch mehr von den 180er Akasa holen.

Endgeil leise bei 12V. Ist als Frontlüfter im Einsatz, entkoppelt natürlich.


----------



## Keygen (17. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

lautstärke intressiert mich nicht, deswegen  ganz frech mal ultra kazes gekauft  entkoppeln bin ich eh nicht der fan von, weil ich eher altmodisch denke: Schraube fest, ende aus 

naja wenn ich silent will geh ich zu meinem alten rechner, aber sonst immer zu meinem neuen, den darf ich nicht laufen lassen wen die tür offen ist weil man es im wohnzimmer hörte (kugellager war draussen von 4 lüftern xD)


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

oO Das is hart, aber wenn ich da mal 8h davor sitz, dann möcht ich auch ohne Oropax mein dasein genießen können


----------



## sheriff_80 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

so leute hab gestern endlich meine neuen be quiet lüfter bekommen und gleich auch eingebaut.... pc is jetz flüsterleise ( bis auf das dämliche be quiet NT das hör ich immer noch gut raus)....

und das er mir jetz jedesmal beim booten nen cpu fan error anzeigt.... denke aber das liegt daran das die beiden 120 pwm luffis grade mal 460 umdrehungen machen und das meinem board einfach zui wenig sind....


----------



## floric (25. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Gibts ein Bild vom fertigen? Lüftungswerk?
Wenn es fertig ist, wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (25. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

Des würde ich auch mal gern wissen


----------



## sheriff_80 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

also temps sehen wie folgt aus cpu i7 950 @ 3.6 Ghz    nach ca 30 min im IDLE auf 33° bei nem zalmann cnps 10 extreme bei dem die der origionallüfter (1050RPM) gegn 2x be quiet silkent wings 120mm (400RPM) getauscht wurden und unter Last ( 5 durchgänge intel Burn in Test max. stress level 8 threads) 68° bei 1500 RPM (origoinallüfter würde 2200RPM machen)

bei den grakas handelt es sim um 2x Gigabyte GTX 460 1 GB OC

gpu 1 im idle 36° und gpu im idle 33°  nach ca 25 min. furmark auf maximalen settings beide gpus bei 85°.... find ich ein bisschen viel bei den grakas..... werd hier wohl die  case-lüfter auf 12V umstecken anstatt auf 7V....


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept ???*

... mich würde auch mal dein "fertiges" System interessieren, mach mal ein paar Pics für die Community !!

LG O_Z


----------

